# Another Recall - VECI Label



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

LOL. Love the Atlas, tired of the recalls. Received another one in mail today. Incorrect Vehicle Emissions Control Information label was installed during vehicle production. Just mail me the correct Label and I will place over the incorrect one under the hood.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DFWatlas said:


> LOL. Love the Atlas, tired of the recalls. Received another one in mail today. Incorrect Vehicle Emissions Control Information label was installed during vehicle production. Just mail me the correct Label and I will place over the incorrect one under the hood.


VW has to confirm the label is properly applied. You can't depend on USA owners to do this.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Which others did you get? Seatbelt one is only other one...this is a sticker. They noted it when I was in for service last week...had to order it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

*Seat Belt and Fuel Tank*

Seat Belt and Fuel Tank


----------



## Jubestwager (Jul 10, 2007)

I got this recall for my 2018 Alltrack too. Are these things mandatory?


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

I got the VECI label recall done. There are also 2 new software update recalls.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Emissions sticker under hood doesn't meet regulations.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

makes sense, since i only get 500KMs a tank..


----------

